# What would you stack with npp for a lean bulk?



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

Running npp 600mg and test e at 250mg ew alongside mk 677 25mg ed. I would like to add in another compound. For those of you that have experience with npp What stacks well with it?


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

I am running similar doses of test and npp now just finishing week 8 I also running 600mg mast and weeks 5-8 I ran 80mg tbol. I don’t think the mast added anything to the cycle but the tbol has been amazing.


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28137-Lean-Bulk-cycle

you can see my results so far on this thread


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2018)

Stop saying "lean bulk"

You need more test. 250 isn't cutting it when you are trying to grow. You don't need another drug. You just need more test. Bump that to 750.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 26, 2018)

I’ve always liked small doses of tren hex and anavar.  Everyone has to find their own biochemistry on this long road.


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2018)

How have I grown almost 14lb in 8 weeks on similar test dose? 



PillarofBalance said:


> Stop saying "lean bulk"
> 
> You need more test. 250 isn't cutting it when you are trying to grow. You don't need another drug. You just need more test. Bump that to 750.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2018)

how far along in the cycle are you ?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop saying "lean bulk"
> 
> You need more test. 250 isn't cutting it when you are trying to grow. You don't need another drug. You just need more test. Bump that to 750.



My bad, i see that term allot won’t happen again.i have had great results bulking with high tren low test. When I run my test higher I get more bacne. How can I control this? What causes it?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> How have I grown almost 14lb in 8 weeks on similar test dose?



my exact thoughts bro. I ran high tren low test and had great results. It’s the new way of cycling from what I’ve read, higher anabolics lower test. Idk bout you but when I run high test I get severe bacne


----------



## automatondan (Nov 26, 2018)

big_pete said:


> my exact thoughts bro. I ran high tren low test and had great results. It’s the new way of cycling from what I’ve read, higher anabolics lower test. Idk bout you but when I run high test I get severe bacne



It's caused by aromitization of the test into estrogen. If you control your e2 properly, you shouldn't have big issues with acne.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> I am running similar doses of test and npp now just finishing week 8 I also running 600mg mast and weeks 5-8 I ran 80mg tbol. I don’t think the mast added anything to the cycle but the tbol has been amazing.



Might give the Tbol a shot, I love dbol but hate the look it gives me. I heard tbol is like dbol without the bloat would you agree? I considered mast but it’s too expensive I’d rather go with an oral


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

maxmuscle1 said:


> I’ve always liked small doses of tren hex and anavar.  Everyone has to find their own biochemistry on this long road.



Never tired var, what dose would you recommend for var?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> how far along in the cycle are you ?



My bad I should have clarified that i haven’t started it yet, this is just my plan for my bulk next month. I allready have placed my order for the npp and test, I’m waiting till I get my waist down to 34 to begin the cycle. I’m an inch away from my goal.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 26, 2018)

I like 40mg . But 20 mg works awesome if you have real ox


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

automatondan said:


> It's caused by aromitization of the test into estrogen. If you control your e2 properly, you shouldn't have big issues with acne.



I have a hard time controlling it. With the cycle I’m about to run what would you suggest for arimidex dosing as well as caber?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

maxmuscle1 said:


> I like 40mg . But 20 mg works awesome if you have real ox



I was thinking about getting some Raws and running it 100mg ed I heard 80+ is where it really shines


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2018)

big_pete said:


> My bad I should have clarified that i haven’t started it yet, this is just my plan for my bulk next month. I allready have placed my order for the npp and test, I’m waiting till I get my waist down to 34 to begin the cycle. I’m an inch away from my goal.



go 

1-4 test c 500mg npp 500mg
4-8 add anavar 20mg am 20mg pm(not var, that stuff is for wanna be's)
8-12 drop the anavar 

ought to be a good deal imo


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> go
> 
> 1-4 test c 500mg npp 500mg
> 4-8 add anavar 20mg am 20mg pm(not var, that stuff is for wanna be's)
> ...



Only 4 weeks of test and npp? Please tell me that’s a typo lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 26, 2018)

big_pete said:


> Only 4 weeks of test and npp? Please tell me that’s a typo lol


No. Test and npp weeks 1-12. Anavar weeks 4-8


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 26, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> go
> 
> 1-4 test c 500mg npp 500mg
> 4-8 add anavar 20mg am 20mg pm(not var, that stuff is for wanna be's)
> ...



Yep! Good cycle used it several times for a cycle on leaning somewhat but I add Masteron to mine all the time plus the anavar as well,masteron seems to help with the leanness part of it,or it has for me,I know most think I would be wrong about the masteron, it it helps with leaness for me,but works with my body type and genetics


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2018)

big_pete said:


> Only 4 weeks of test and npp? Please tell me that’s a typo lol



No typo youre just not following instructions well 

In other words 

test & npp 1-12 anavar 4-8


----------



## snake (Nov 26, 2018)

You need more test: 500 min.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> I have a hard time controlling it. With the cycle I’m about to run what would you suggest for arimidex dosing as well as caber?



You need to get bloods done 4-5 weeks in and see where your e2 is... Everyone is different. What works for me, might not work for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2018)

Trump said:


> How have I grown almost 14lb in 8 weeks on similar test dose?



What's that got to do with the OP?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

automatondan said:


> You need to get bloods done 4-5 weeks in and see where your e2 is... Everyone is different. What works for me, might not work for you.



where is a good place to get bloods? I’ve never gotten them done wich is dumb ik. I need to be more responsible with my health


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> where is a good place to get bloods? I’ve never gotten them done wich is dumb ik. I need to be more responsible with my health



If you were dumb you wouldnt be here asking all these questions


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> where is a good place to get bloods? I’ve never gotten them done wich is dumb ik. I need to be more responsible with my health



allright guys I’ll up the test to 500mg minimum, would upping it to a gram help significantly with gains or is 500 enough? Can anavar be run through the entire blast?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> allright guys I’ll up the test to 500mg minimum, would upping it to a gram help significantly with gains or is 500 enough? Can anavar be run through the entire blast?



well shit why not just go 2 grams?! jk... 500 should do just fine. Don't really want to run any oral longer than 4-5 weeks due to liver toxicity


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2018)

npp test and a oral is a great cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> allright guys I’ll up the test to 500mg minimum, would upping it to a gram help significantly with gains or is 500 enough? Can anavar be run through the entire blast?


i would use var for 8 to 9 weeks


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> i would use var for 8 to 9 weeks



I like the sound of that, I figure with it’s mild toxicity why not run it longer? I liked the synergy I got with tren and winstrol. Seeing as there both mandrake and dht, I’m hoping to achieve the same thing with Anavar and npp but for a longer duration to really reap the benefits.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> well shit why not just go 2 grams?! jk... 500 should do just fine. Don't really want to run any oral longer than 4-5 weeks due to liver toxicity



2grams that’s so much oil idk where I’d even put all that lol. I was under the impression that anavar was so mild it can be run much longer then other orals?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> If you were dumb you wouldnt be here asking all these questions



True. Irresponsible would be a better choice of words. Do you guys go to a doctor or private labs? I kno nothing about bloods other then they need to be done in order for me to maintain this lifestyle in a healthy manner


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> I like the sound of that, I figure with it’s mild toxicity why not run it longer? I liked the synergy I got with tren and winstrol. Seeing as there both mandrake and dht, I’m hoping to achieve the same thing with Anavar and npp but for a longer duration to really reap the benefits.


biggest side effect to look for from var is the change in cholesterol levels


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> biggest side effect to look for from var is the change in cholesterol levels


 I have the same problems with big macs


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> biggest side effect to look for from var is the change in cholesterol levels



Oh I see. How can i monitor my cholesterol levels?


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have the same problems with big macs



Culvers bacon butter burger>Big Mac all day!


----------



## Trump (Nov 27, 2018)

You said he needs more test to grown, I was curious if he actually does if other people including myself can bulk without more. So really it has a lot to do with the op



PillarofBalance said:


> What's that got to do with the OP?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> Oh I see. How can i monitor my cholesterol levels?



Get a lipid blood test tells all your cholesterol information


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Trump said:


> You said he needs more test to grown, I was curious if he actually does if other people including myself can bulk without more. So really it has a lot to do with the op



Testosterone IMO will only help you grow so much,and I mean up to a certain point,imo it like putting jelly on a piece of toast you can keep using more and more,but when is it enough or have a maxed out the hormones capabilities at maximum dosethat’s when the other compounds pick up the slack


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye wins analogy of the day :32 (18):


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Bullseye wins analogy of the day :32 (18):



Lol! Thanks man dude it’s a Monday and my brain is done for the day lol! Just only thing I could think of at the moment lol


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

I prefer syrup.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> I prefer syrup.



Well Jin I really prefer honey and butter on my toast


----------



## Mythos (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> I prefer syrup.



On toast?? Wtf....just wrong.. 

And Pete you can order blood tests at a variety of sites online and then go to your local lab Corp or quest to get them drawn, if it's legal in your state. Privatemd female hormone panel is a good way to go.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

anavar works fast youll feel it as even a preworkout deal 

also the whole whacky cholesterol deal and my bp dont mix 

weeks 4-8 for synergy plus when the cycles over 

youre not going from a shit ton of steroids to jack shit 

a slightly smoother ride with a less abrupt ending 

if that makes any sense


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> anavar works fast youll feel it as even a preworkout deal
> 
> also the whole whacky cholesterol deal and my bp dont mix
> 
> ...



Yes anavar messes up my lipids something aweful


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Mythos said:


> On toast?? Wtf....just wrong..
> 
> And Pete you can order blood tests at a variety of sites online and then go to your local lab Corp or quest to get them drawn, if it's legal in your state. Privatemd female hormone panel is a good way to go.



Man you don’t know what your missing out on lol! I love butter and pancake syrup on toast


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> I prefer syrup.


the booty bandit from hbo jail documentary ??


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man you don’t know what your missing out on lol! I love butter and pancake syrup on toast



how u keep posting those huge emojis? lol


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

How do things go from anavar to toast and syrup bahaha thanks for the asvicen


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys much appreciated


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> How do things go from anavar to toast and syrup bahaha thanks for the asvicen



bro we will derail the fukk out of any thread so hard it'll blow ur mind haha


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> how u keep posting those huge emojis? lol



I don’t see any huge emojiis man I tried to post a emoji but it says copy and paste and I can’t figure out how to paste it lol I’m still iPhone and emoji dumbass lol sorry if I’ve over done it man


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

I will eat more toast drink more syrup and get fatter faster than any of you fukks


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> bro we will derail the fukk out of any thread so hard it'll blow ur mind haha



i see that haha u guys crack me up


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

My new fav forum, u guys got grade A advice yet can still joke around an bs. Life’s to short to be so serious all the time. I’m home boys


----------



## Trump (Nov 27, 2018)

Your going to enjoy it pal, expect constant abuse from everyone because it’s never ending. But also you will get the same support and encouragement as well. I came here less than a year ago and the advise I have been given is amazing.



big_pete said:


> My new fav forum, u guys got grade A advice yet can still joke around an bs. Life’s to short to be so serious all the time. I’m home boys


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well Jin I really prefer honey and butter on my toast





Mythos said:


> On toast?? Wtf....just wrong..
> 
> And Pete you can order blood tests at a variety of sites online and then go to your local lab Corp or quest to get them drawn, if it's legal in your state. Privatemd female hormone panel is a good way to go.



No. 

Reference to the tossed salad man:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PRIFeXjsupo


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> bro we will derail the fukk out of any thread so hard it'll blow ur mind haha



So what's your weekend looking like?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

Trump said:


> Your going to enjoy it pal, expect constant abuse from everyone because it’s never ending. But also you will get the same support and encouragement as well. I came here less than a year ago and the advise I have been given is amazing.


Seriously, this is a great place. Don’t take anything seriously and you’ll like it here.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> My new fav forum, u guys got grade A advice yet can still joke around an bs. Life’s to short to be so serious all the time. I’m home boys



Yes I agree but be cautious my new friends there is one dude on here that’s s real ass hole....please trust me man,I’ve been here since this forum and board begin years ago !  Not being negative bud just trying to be s good friend to you!! I don’t lie!! Your right mls all our Members here are the best bunch of guys and gals you’ll bet meet! I trust them more than I do anyone I know here where i live!! Would trust them with my life ! Have fun here man and welcome !


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well Jin I really prefer honey and butter on my toast





Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I agree but be cautious my new friends there is one dude on here that’s s real ass hole....



And they made that guy a mod so tread lightly


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> And they made that guy a mod so tread lightly


The EFFFFFFF were they thinking


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> And they made that guy a mod so tread lightly



Yea I know lol!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> The EFFFFFFF were they thinking



Amen to that bud


----------



## big_pete (Nov 28, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I agree but be cautious my new friends there is one dude on here that’s s real ass hole....please trust me man,I’ve been here since this forum and board begin years ago !  Not being negative bud just trying to be s good friend to you!! I don’t lie!! Your right mls all our Members here are the best bunch of guys and gals you’ll bet meet! I trust them more than I do anyone I know here where i live!! Would trust them with my life ! Have fun here man and welcome !



I trust you, you seem like a good dude. All of you do. I will keep my eyes open for the one you speak of. Thanks for welcoming me, you guys seem much more real then those other forums. Seems like people just Say they kno this and did that when they really haven’t an don’t kno shit


----------



## big_pete (Nov 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> And they made that guy a mod so tread lightly



A damn shame smh


----------



## Mythos (Nov 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> No.
> 
> Reference to the tossed salad man:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PRIFeXjsupo



Wow that's extremely fuct up..


----------

